# Bellator 44 Fighter Misses Weight



## Lay'n'PrayNINJA (May 14, 2011)

As posted by a writer from 5 Knuckles:



> So I didn't think this needed it's own story on the actual website because I doubt anyone was really looking forward to this fight tonight.
> 
> Anyway Anthony Morrison weighed-in at 146.5 pounds last night. Just a tad over for a featherweight.
> 
> ...


How ridiculous is that????


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Seriously, that cracked me up.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, that is quite funny. Sucks for his opponent though.


----------



## Lay'n'PrayNINJA (May 14, 2011)

hixxy said:


> Haha, that is quite funny. Sucks for his opponent though.


I'm sure dude is cool with it. It was a qualifier for the next tourney, and dude is now qualified without having to fight.

Also, I am fairly sure that he still gets his "show" portion of his pay.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

If not the win portion as well. I know the UFC has made a habit of paying it's fighters their full pay when their opponents are asshats like that. I would bet many other MMA orgs follow suit with that.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

He would have been better off to have faked a injury than to pull that crap.


----------

